# Lost Dog -- How do put ad in Newspaper?



## jessicabuchanan (Feb 12, 2014)

My bother is living in Seville. He lost his precious dog. We want to put an ad in the news paper _20 Minuto_s and _Diario del Seville._ I can't figure out how to do this, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jessicabuchanan said:


> My bother is living in Seville. He lost his precious dog. We want to put an ad in the news paper _20 Minuto_s and _Diario del Seville._ I can't figure out how to do this, does anyone have any ideas?


I've had a quick look and can't see any reference to ads either (anuncios). However, the dog should have a chip so if he goes to a dog's home, is taken to the police is to a vet's they should phone you. My first port of call would be the police and the local vets


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've had a quick look and can't see any reference to ads either (anuncios). However, the dog should have a chip so if he goes to a dog's home, is taken to the police is to a vet's they should phone you. My first port of call would be the police and the local vets


Why? It's not law (or is it)?


If the dog has a chip then I hope it was either done here or you updated the register to show his new address in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've had a quick look and can't see any reference to ads either (anuncios). However, the dog should have a chip so if he goes to a dog's home, is taken to the police is to a vet's they should phone you. My first port of call would be the police and the local vets


I looked at the online version & neither could I 


snikpoh said:


> Why? It's not law (or is it)?
> 
> 
> If the dog has a chip then I hope it was either done here or you updated the register to show his new address in Spain.


I think it is - I'm sure I've seen posters in the vets


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why? It's not law (or is it)?
> 
> 
> If the dog has a chip then I hope it was either done here or you updated the register to show his new address in Spain.


More or less, yes.
A dog or cat must be identified and in 90% of cases this means electronically, which means a chip

*¿Qué dice la ley?*

_En España, la ley obliga a *identificar* a los *animales* de compañía, incluso a los *gatos* que no salen de casa. En algunas comunidades se *identifica* al *animal* mediante el tatuaje o el *chip*, pero cada vez son más las que obligan a implantar el sistema electrónico.

Si tenemos un *perro* o un *gato* es obligatorio censarlo en el Ayuntamiento presentando:_


_Una copia de la cartilla veterinaria o el pasaporte del *animal*._
_Una copia de nuestro DNI._
_Una copia del documento de alta en el Archivo de Identificación de Animales de Compañía._
_ También tendremos que cumplimentar el impreso del censo y pagar las tasas establecidas._

The next thing this artcle does is give an example, which is Andalucia, and I think Sevilla is in Andalucia, isn't it?

El chip en perros y gatos - mundoAnimalia.com


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I would also ask your brother to contact local dog shelters. We often get lost dogs brought to us at ADANA and it's great to see a dog reunited with its mum or dad. Happy tears all round. I hope your brother's dog arrives back home safely.
Yes, it's the law to chip your dog. That's why all our adopted dogs come with chip, passport, neutering/castration and vaccinations.
And all for €150 and the joy of giving an unwanted dog love and a caring home.


----------

